# AiO auf dem Asrock B450 Steel Legand MATX



## d0c_official (7. August 2020)

Guten Tag Liebe Community,

Ich habe aktuell folgendes Problem ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Gaming Pc gekauft im eigenbau und habe diesen heute zusammengebaut unteranderem habe ich mir eine NZXT Kraken M22 als Kühlung gekauft und alles auf dem Asrock B450 Steel Legand MATX verbaut nun lief auch alles soweit nach dem aufbau außer die Pumpe der AiO da ich im Bios gesehen habe das die CPU (Ryzen 5 3600) knapp 95 Grad hat angeschlossen habe ich die Pumpe an einem 4 Pin anschluss oben bei CPU Fan dies scheint aber nicht der richtige anschluss zu sein weiß jemand wo man die Pumpe anschließt bzw. ob eine AiO bei dem Mainboard überhaupt möglich ist? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Daniel


----------



## Finallin (7. August 2020)

Steht im Handbuch beschrieben, wie die angeschlossen werden muss.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. August 2020)

CPU Fan ist tatsächlich der einzige, der nur für den Lüfter des CPU Kühlers gedacht ist. Es bleiben noch bis zu vier weitere Ports, die man entsprechend nutzen/einstellen kann ^^


----------



## Shinna (8. August 2020)

ASrock benennt es sogar CPU/Water Pump Fan Connector


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. August 2020)

Welcher Anschluss verwendet wird, ist prinzipiell egal, wichtig ist die dort hinterlegte Regelkurve/Methode: Die meisten KoWaKüs über einen Lüfterstecker, die Pumpen dürfen aber nicht über die Spannung heruntergeregelt werden. "Spezielle" "Pump"-Anschlüsse sind nichts weiter als Lüfter-Header, bei denen die Lüftersteuerung per default auf 100% steht. Das kann man aber auch manuell machen. Und bei der Freezer II, die explizit eine Regelung von Pumpe und Lüfter via PWM vorsieht, muss man sogar nur sicherstellen, dass tatsächlich per PWM und nicht etwa via Spannung geregelt wird.

Unabhängig hiervon kann eine Regelkurve im UEFI auch einfach komplett unpassend für die verwendete Kühlung sein. Eine Liquid Freezer sollte mit der verwendeten CPU zwar gut klarkommen &#8211; aber wenn das Mainboard sie mit halber Drehzahl laufen lässt, kann die Kühlung ihr Potenzial halt nicht entfalten.


----------

